# Obamaville



## The Buttmonkey (Mar 29, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/santorum-video-evokes-horror-classics-bash-obama-033428167.html


My only response:







Thoughts?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 29, 2012)

> "And the freedom of religion is threatened


----------



## lurgar (Mar 29, 2012)

The economy is improving, the president does not control gas prices in any way, and Christianity is still the dominant religion in the country regardless of who the next president is. 

And with Republicans it's been all about wars. If it isn't a war abroad that needs money, then we need to find a war at home to fight. They don't seem to actually want peace or stability but rather they want a volatile, unstable nation so they have something to fight for, something to accomplish. Trying so hard to find enemies to fight, they themselves are turning into the bad guys.


----------



## nostealbucket (Mar 29, 2012)

So... Enforcing religion protects freedom of religion.

Hmmm.......


Fuck.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Overtone (Mar 29, 2012)

Baby casserole


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Mar 29, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


>



Why you followin' me Confused?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 29, 2012)

Whereas if the old people actually sat down and thought about it, instead of panicking to get the scary black man out of office, they'd be doing this instead.
http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/4/19/129161744262191660.gif


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 29, 2012)

The Buttmonkey said:


> Why you followin' me Confused?



I'm everywhere, son!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 29, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Whereas if the old people actually sat down and thought about it, instead of panicking to get the scary black man out of office, they'd be doing this instead.
> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/4/19/129161744262191660.gif



According to your pic they're the ones that put him there... I hate ppl..


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 29, 2012)

I got asked why was I wearing a hoodie today,
I said "I always wear one here"
This person replied with 
"haven't you seen the news? Obama is trying to focus everyone's attention on banning hoodies because of some shooting, distracting everyone from his master plan of raising gas prices and his health care bill!"

I looked at this person and then continued with my SS.org'ing without saying anything back.

tl:dr: not sure lol, just wanted to vent some political related stuff I was thrown.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 29, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> I got asked why was I wearing a hoodie today,
> I said "I always wear one here"
> This person replied with *
> "haven't you seen the news? Obama is trying to focus everyone's attention on banning hoodies because of some shooting, distracting everyone from his master plan of raising gas prices and his health care bill!"*
> ...








But seriously, what was their point?

Take off the hoodie? So that Obama can uh.... not.. um... attention with the... uh... gas prices and he... um...



Socialism.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Socialism.



OH GOD NO! NOT THAT! FUCK! FUCK FUCK FUCKIDY FUCK! AMERICA IS DOOMED!

DOOOOOOOOOOOMED!

Futurama Bender(s) Universe Doomed - YouTube


----------



## MikeH (Mar 31, 2012)

Rick Santorum cannot actually be this stupid. I am 100% convinced that he is a troll and is simply testing the stupidity of American citizens. And unfortunately, he's showing just how stupid people really are.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Rick Santorum cannot actually be this stupid. I am 100% convinced that he is a troll and is simply testing the stupidity of American citizens. And unfortunately, he's showing just how stupid people really are.



Sad thing is, a lot of people in my town support this thing. Yes, thing. It does not deserve to be called a human being. 

But yeah, all of my relatives and my former boss are backing the guy.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 31, 2012)

My sincere condolences, sir.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome. Can't wait for the full movie production!


----------



## Treeunit212 (Apr 5, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> According to your pic they're the ones that put him there... I hate ppl..



Not necessarily. From my understanding, Obama got elected mainly because the huge turnout of young voters compared to previous years.

But you're right. John McCain was only scary in that he looks like a pruned vampire.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 6, 2012)

I love how 4 years ago conservatives said that all this apocalyptic shit would happen from his first term and now that it didn't they're still saying it. "Well that's because he was saving it up for his second term!"


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy (Apr 13, 2012)

I think what most Conservatives (myself included) don't like about Obama is his blatant disrespect for the Constitution, and the system the founding fathers put in place, especially the Supreme Court...


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 13, 2012)

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> I think what most Conservatives (myself included) don't like about Obama is his blatant disrespect for the Constitution, and the system the founding fathers put in place, especially the Supreme Court...



Care to actually provide evidence to back that up, or are you just spewing Fox news talking points? Because I haven't seen any of this.
And I mean actual, empirical evidence, not Infowars links.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 13, 2012)

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> I think what most Conservatives (myself included) don't like about Obama is his blatant disrespect for the Constitution, and the system the founding fathers put in place, especially the Supreme Court...


----------



## Xaios (Apr 13, 2012)

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> I think what most Conservatives (myself included) don't like about Obama is his blatant disrespect for the Constitution, and the system the founding fathers put in place, especially the Supreme Court...



I'm sorry, but as a conservative, I'm calling bullshit on this one. The system in America has been compromised, and quite frankly, is fucked. For example, even the conservatives in Canada enjoy the privilege of our health care system. It's not perfect, but it's a DAMN good system. However, the conservative base in America has been told by their leaders to fight the imposition of any such system tooth and nail because they think it will cost them more money. They don't realize that NOT having it is costing them way more money in the long run, because everytime someone defaults on their ridiculous healthcare bills, the cost of a fresh band-aid in a hospital goes up from $110 to $125.

Fact: Obama is still, by FAR, the best chance that America's got. Everyone of the republican candidates in the running this year can *get bent*, because they're all idiots. This is coming from someone who will vote for Stephen Harper until the day I die. I don't agree with everyone the Canadian Conservative party does (the crime bill started okay but has escalated to an unacceptable point), but they generally trade in common sense, where as the Republican Party trades in fear mongering and bullshit.


----------



## groph (Apr 18, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Care to actually provide evidence to back that up, or are you just spewing Fox news talking points? Because I haven't seen any of this.
> *And I mean actual, empirical evidence*, not Infowars links.



..so "liberally biased" evidence, right?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 18, 2012)

groph said:


> ..so "liberally biased" evidence, right?



No, like, evidence. Anyone can make a claim, it's another thing entirely to back it up.


----------



## groph (Apr 18, 2012)

^ it was joke. I make joke, you laugh at joke, we all have good time.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 18, 2012)

^ You didn't put the  without that, people don't know it's a joke, you arsehole. 

See what I did there?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 18, 2012)

groph said:


> ^ it was joke. I make joke, you laugh at joke, we all have good time.



Now I remember why I shouldn't post while tired.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 18, 2012)

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> I think what most Conservatives (myself included) don't like about Obama is his blatant disrespect for the Constitution, and the system the founding fathers put in place, especially the Supreme Court...



Really? You're gonna make me take the gloves off this early in the day? 

He's a _Professor of Constitutional Law_. There's no "disrespect for the Constitution" coming from the President. Need I remind anyone here (for what feels like the 1,000th time..) that the health care legislation which passed into law was NOT the legislation that was proposed by President Obama? We don't have universal care = we're not on a single-payer system = we don't have Obama's plan = "Obamacare" doesn't exist in reality = STFU about "his blatant disrespect for the Constitution" already. 

If I seem pissed off, it's because I am. 

I'd like to add that the individual mandate (the item most 'Constitutionalists' are taking umbrage to) was an idea *created by Republicans*, more than a decade before Obama even took office. 

SO, if you want to talk about "blatant disrespect for the Constitution", I suggest you brush up on your history, and direct your attention to your own party. In particular, take a good hard look at the candidate your party has just decided to let represent it in the upcoming Presidential election.

I sincerely apologize if I've offended anyone. I'm just tired of having this same conversation every couple of months.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 18, 2012)

For posterity:

The Tortuous History of Conservatives and the Individual Mandate - Forbes



> Mitt Romney, as we know, has been catching a lot of flak from conservatives for Romneycare, because Romneys signature legislative achievement served as the model for Obamacare. But as Romney said in a debate in Las Vegas last October, we got the idea of an individual mandatefrom [Newt Gingrich], and [Newt] got it from the Heritage Foundation.



And if that isn't good enough, here's one from FOX NEWS (*gasp!*) making the same claims:

5 reasons ObamaCare is already good for you | Fox News



> In fact, the idea of requiring businesses or individuals to provide and pay for health insurance traces at least as far back as Richard Nixon, who in 1974 proposed a mandate that every employer would be required to offer all full-time employees the Comprehensive Health Insurance Plan, the insurance plan Nixon was pushing.



I wonder how Conservatives like them apples.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 18, 2012)

I could never, in any way, support Santorum anyway.....doublefuck him for using elements from "The Birds" and cinematography similar to the opening from "The Walking Dead" in smear campaign spot.


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Apr 25, 2012)

Ghost, what part of Georgia are you from?


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright, it seems Conservatives (big C) aren't well liked here, and I suppose that's for good reason. I will be honest when it comes to the American health care system when I say that I couldn't care less, as I'm not an American. And I can also honestly say that I can't remember what I was going to follow my original claim up with. XD But I CAN say that I don't like his economic policies, or any form of Big Government. But who cares what I think? As Mark Wahlberg once said as Bob-Lee Swagger, "I'm just some peckerhead who lives in the hills with too many guns."


----------

